# Service interval coding



## rjn21 (Oct 18, 2013)

I have an F10 M5 LCI (ie 2014 model year).

Having looked at the FA it came with from factory, the service interval code is 8KA (20k miles/2years). I think that's too long for oil and want to change it to 8KL which is the usual 10k / 1 year, so it reminds me to go for service.

I can change it in the FA/VO. and apply that to the NBT, but it doesn't change the service interval shown on the screen. Any ideas which modules to apply the revised FA to / specific lines of code?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rjn21 said:


> I have an F10 M5 LCI (ie 2014 model year).
> 
> Having looked at the FA it came with from factory, the service interval code is 8KA (20k miles/2years). I think that's too long for oil and want to change it to 8KL which is the usual 10k / 1 year, so it reminds me to go for service.
> 
> I can change it in the FA/VO. and apply that to the NBT, but it doesn't change the service interval shown on the screen. Any ideas which modules to apply the revised FA to / specific lines of code?


Code DME, and CAS.


----------



## Zchanf7 (Feb 6, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Code DME, and CAS.


Would it be fembody for a f30 as we don't have cas? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, FEM_BODY then.


----------



## Zchanf7 (Feb 6, 2014)

I wonder if the dealer would say anything. As I purchased a 5 year 80k km service plan. With the car going in more frequent but especially with the vo clear to see? In defense the BMW sib does say 8kl and mine was 11/13 production.


----------



## MRCW (Nov 4, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> Code DME, and CAS.


Would this also apply to a E89 (X1) chassis?

Sent from my GT-P3113 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

Not trying to resurrect old threads but this seemed to be the only one I could find referencing an F series and changing the service interval. My 2012 F10 535 just turned past 50K so the maintenance is all on me now. I'd like to reduce the service intervals in CBS to 10K to mimic the SA8KL new service intervals for the 2014 and up cars.

I had 8KC in my VO so I changed that to 8KL and then coded DME, CAS, and HU-CIC. Obviously I had to re-FDL code all of my settings in CAS and HU-CIC. The VO change did not change the service interval in iDrive; it still shows 15K. Anyone have any suggestions or has been able to get this to work?

For what it's worth my car is still on the i-level it left Dingolfing with. Any help would be appreciated:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JamRWS6 said:


> Not trying to resurrect old threads but this seemed to be the only one I could find referencing an F series and changing the service interval. My 2012 F10 535 just turned past 50K so the maintenance is all on me now. I'd like to reduce the service intervals in CBS to 10K to mimic the SA8KL new service intervals for the 2014 and up cars.
> 
> I had 8KC in my VO so I changed that to 8KL and then coded DME, CAS, and HU-CIC. Obviously I had to re-FDL code all of my settings in CAS and HU-CIC. The VO change did not change the service interval in iDrive; it still shows 15K. Anyone have any suggestions or has been able to get this to work?
> 
> For what it's worth my car is still on the i-level it left Dingolfing with. Any help would be appreciated:thumbup:


You must Flash (not Code) DME with 8KL in FA.


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> You must Flash (not Code) DME with 8KL in FA.


Shawn to the rescue, appreciate the quick response!

I did a little digging and see there are some modes in E-sys around Complete Flash, etc. but I don't recall reading about flashing using E-sys. Is this possible w/ E-sys or something I'd need ISTA-P for? Appreciate all the help.:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JamRWS6 said:


> I did a little more reading so it does seem like flashing should be possible via E-sys. I'm assuming for flashing I'll need the full psdzdata rather than the trimmed? If so, anyone have a link to the full set of files. Any warnings or things to be careful about when flashing DME? :thumbup:


Correct. PM sent.

As for the flashing Guide, you can deviate as follows:

You can connect Via VIN instead of Gateway URL.

If car has decent battery, you can flash DME on battery instead of charger. DME Flash only takes about 5 minutes.


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Correct. PM sent.
> 
> As for the flashing Guide, you can deviate as follows:
> 
> ...


Nice, thanks for the heads up. Will get these files downloaded, give it a try, and report back.


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

So some good news and bad news. I was able to flash the DME and after performing a CBS reset with Rheingold the oil change and all other intervals where updated appropriately.

Problem is I get a chassis stabilization DSC issue now after flashing the DME. I pulled up the fault codes in Rheingold (attached).

Here's the fault descriptions:
The control units exchange information via the data bus.

An "interface error" (invalid signal) is stored when urgently required signals are only received in the form of a substitute value or as an "invalid signal".

The fault is logged when the partner control unit (=interface) transmits a substitute value or a value designated as invalid instead of the required information. In this case, a fault code should also be stored in the corresponding partner control unit.

The test plan indicates it wants me to encode the DSC control unit. Does this mean I need to flash DSC2 as well? I didn't see that as a dependency to flash DME. Help appreciated as always:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JamRWS6 said:


> So some good news and bad news. I was able to flash the DME and after performing a CBS reset with Rheingold the oil change and all other intervals where updated appropriately.
> 
> Problem is I get a chassis stabilization DSC issue now after flashing the DME. I pulled up the fault codes in Rheingold (attached).
> 
> ...


Encode means VO Code DSC, so I would VO Code it with the modified FA, and then clear Error Codes.


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Encode means VO Code DSC, so I would VO Code it with the modified FA, and then clear Error Codes.


VO Coded DSC2, cleared faults and they came back. Ideas or anywhere I can get more info to help troubleshoot?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JamRWS6 said:


> VO Coded DSC2, cleared faults and they came back. Ideas or anywhere I can get more info to help troubleshoot?


Not sure. Normally when DME is flashed, CAS and DSC are too, so maybe flash them as well.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Need make sure all ECU's software were in same iStep level.


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Not sure. Normally when DME is flashed, CAS and DSC are too, so maybe flash them as well.


I can try that. Any concerns over flashing those two via connection over VIN? Anything else to look out for?



jackylooo said:


> Need make sure all ECU's software were in same iStep level.


Not sure I completely understand this. When you say all ECUs in the same iStep level wouldn't that only be possible by flashing every module on the car?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JamRWS6 said:


> I can try that. Any concerns over flashing those two via connection over VIN? Anything else to look out?


These should be fine via VIN too.


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> These should be fine via VIN too.


ZGW seems to be a pre-req to DSC2. Does ZGW need to be flashed first as well?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JamRWS6 said:


> ZGW seems to be a pre-req to DSC2. Does ZGW need to be flashed first as well?


I would leave it alone.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## kerpicha94 (Dec 25, 2021)

Just sharing my experience on this topic.
Car is 2016 F30 340i, Canadian spec with 12500km factory set service interval but as I changed my cluster because mine was tinkered with, the service interval became 19000km.
VO coded "8KP" with Esys, coded "KOMBI" and "DME" with the new VO, service interval changed to 16000km/12mo.
Reset from clutser was impossible, opened Bimmerlink, did an oil service reset from there, the new interval is 8500km, shown as 9000km at startup.


----------



## 42Seb (8 mo ago)

kerpicha94 said:


> Just sharing my experience on this topic.
> Car is 2016 F30 340i, Canadian spec with 12500km factory set service interval but as I changed my cluster because mine was tinkered with, the service interval became 19000km.
> VO coded "8KP" with Esys, coded "KOMBI" and "DME" with the new VO, service interval changed to 16000km/12mo.
> Reset from clutser was impossible, opened Bimmerlink, did an oil service reset from there, the new interval is 8500km, shown as 9000km at startup.


When you coded the DME, was your IGN set to on? Mine keeps failing to code the DME (Kombi coded just fine). Every time I try to code the DME, I lose the CAFD and I have to re-inject it


----------



## kerpicha94 (Dec 25, 2021)

42Seb said:


> When you coded the DME, was your IGN set to on? Mine keeps failing to code the DME (Kombi coded just fine). Every time I try to code the DME, I lose the CAFD and I have to re-inject it


To be honest, I don’t remember but I hadn’t touched it so I used what was preset by default.


----------



## ivanivanusic (4 mo ago)

After all these stuff, can somebody tell me procedure to change from 8KA to 8KL?
Also I have retrofitted NBT Evo ID6 from NBT ID4 fully coded, so I don't want to ruin something with it.


----------

